# Social Interest Freak



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Just wondering if any other aussies are finding social interest freak a waste of time and money? It seems that all the interest groups I target are in america and when I specifically put in say ' Tattoo tshirts australia ' bugger all comes up. I know I can target the people in those groups that are australian by setting target location to Australia only but it kind of defeats the purpose as the only groups that are showing up in my target audience are all in america.
My other train of thought is that the program works perfectly fine if your an american and not a miserly aussie who's population is a poultry 27 million compared to americas which is far more people. It could be that in Australia we just don't have the groups or the population to effectively use the program, social interest freak.

Any thoughts or experience will be greatly appreciated.
Am I just whinging because I haven't hit pay dirt yet, ( perhaps ).


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Uhm, so it is a software program you buy that serves as a front-end to Facebook's advertising features ... but somehow provides advanced features that people normally can't get directly via fB unless they are ballers?

^ If that is true, then is the problem really with SIF? Or is it FB advertising itself? As you say, AU is a much smaller market to target.

Sorry, no experience with SIF, but have used FB ads directly.

FYI Seems to be the same company discussed here with a slightly different product:http://affiliate-sale.com/social-lead-freak-review


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that link mate, it was a very interesting read, I wish I had posted a question to the forum before purchasing social interest freak and I would have been $133 better off. Social Interest Freak is the updated version of Social Lead Freak, facebook changed their policy so you can no longer grab UID's so that makes social lead freak useless, they did however upgrade the program to social interest freak where you can target more directly peoples interests, which apparently, for now is acceptable to facebook, for how long who know's.
In reading threads on this forum I found alot of discussion on social lead freak and how many people had success using it so that's why I purchased it but now I have been around for a while I'm starting to realise that there is no real magic formula/tool for instant success. I have now been the privy to guru's from google ad words to facebook ads to social lead freaks and many tshirt start up ebooks and I am just plain sick now of forking out money to people who say they can increase your sales by any kind of percentage. It's not that I haven't learnt anything from all these guy's, just the opposite but I no longer follow so called guru's down the instant road to success by purchasing their bull**** products etc.

Good old fashioned hard work from a variety of marketing ideas and strategies seems to pay off better me thinks.
I have found Youtube video's to be rather good for getting people to my store and creating some buzz.

Not sure what you mean by ' Ballers ', i've never heard the term before.


----------

